
Exactitudes - DanBC
https://www.exactitudes.org/
======
DanBC
I guess you need to read the about me page, which is here:
[https://www.exactitudes.org/index.php?/about/](https://www.exactitudes.org/index.php?/about/)

I found this while reading a Twitter thread about a man who complained that
his image was used in an article about hipsters all looking the same (only for
it to turn out that it wasn't him) [https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/man-
angry-his-photo-was...](https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/man-angry-his-
photo-was-used-to-prove-all-hipsters-look-alike-then-learns-it-wasn-t-
him-1.5046933)

~~~
JdeBP
... which was on Hacker News several times, including at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19336512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19336512)
where it garnered the most discussion.

------
theon144
Wow, completely aside from the content, the navigation on the site is
terrible!

First you have this mouse-over effect that highlights a 3x4 segment of photos;
but does nothing, which made me think I was doing something wrong when I kept
arriving at the same page.

Then you have the horizontal scrolling gallery which doesn't let you click
other photo series than the one currently "selected" by being in the middle of
the page.

Then you finally arrive at the single photo series, and the scroll wheel is
disabled, leaving you to move your mouse at the edges of the page to move it
RTS-style.

All of the standard navigation features are reimplemented badly, it's like
they tried to be non standard and surprising.

But the photos themselves are great, I like it!

~~~
Theodores
You have to understand that it is art. Hence the user interface has these
"affordances". You are probably not an artist so you therefore don't
understand why the main page has the images and text too small.

The slight UX concern though is the audio. Not sure whether I would want to
open this page in an open plan office with the speakers on:

[http://exactitudes.com/index.php?/series/detail/5](http://exactitudes.com/index.php?/series/detail/5)

~~~
theon144
Nah, if anything I'd say I'm primarily an artist, in web/digital as well as
interactive A/V works; and I didn't even mention anything about images and
text being "too small", don't know where you got that from.

In any project though, and in art especially, there should be a purpose to the
decisions made (even if it's as vague as "it felt good"), but in this case I
don't really see how the navigation features I mentioned help me appreciate
the photos better, or how they work on their own.

Clicking twice to get to a gallery doesn't help me see the project in a
different light. Absence of a scroll wheel makes me focus more on hovering my
mouse at the edges just long enough to not overshoot or undershoot, rather
than the photos themselves.

In the end it's just a web presentation of a photography project! There's not
much room to change stuff constructively.

------
mxfh
The project is now in it's third decade. I heard about first around ten years
ago or so.

Here is an interview with Ari Versluis from 2012:
[https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/gqnevx/fashion-uk-
intervi...](https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/gqnevx/fashion-uk-interview-
ari-versluis-exactitudes)

------
skilled
Chrome reports the site (this URL [1]) as deceptive.

[1]:
[http://exactitudes.com/index.php?/expo/all/](http://exactitudes.com/index.php?/expo/all/)

EDIT: Also, extremely loud auto-play within Series details pages with no
button to turn it off.

------
foobarbecue
My first reaction was woah I guess this is like
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com) .

------
booleandilemma
Is this like Unicode for fashion, or something?

------
jerkstate
My guess is about 10% of these photos are mirrored to account for left-handed
poses (or maybe the lefties were left out)

~~~
Freak_NL
> (or maybe the lefties were _left_ out)

Well, we are a _sinister_ bunch after all.

------
huwr2
What is this?

~~~
JonArintok
[https://www.exactitudes.org/index.php?/about/](https://www.exactitudes.org/index.php?/about/)

